# Cams Owners- Please Help!!! Machine skipping huge areas of designs.



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the cams 1v-2p and last night it started skipping huge areas of the design I'm running. It's a two color design and it skipped parts of both colors. I restarted my computer, shut the cams machine down and tried again...same problem. Then I copied and pasted the design as a new file and it worked. 

But then the same problem happened about 20 transfers later. This time I could not fix the problem. So I shut everything down again and tried a totally different design...same problem.

Has this ever happened to you? Do you know what the problem may be? I have a call into tech support but it's been a few hours and I have a lot of orders to fulfill.

Thanks,
di


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

My cams gets quirky sometimes and will do that. Usually I shut down my machine and gem master and try a reload. A lot of times that works. Your file could be corrupt too. That has happened to me once where I had to make the design over. Copy and pasting and saving as a new file did not work. it was just some kind of design flaw I guess. Plus if you did try to copy and paste, make sure you use the copy and paste buttons and not ctrl c and ctrl p. Are you connected to your computer to load the design or are you inserting a usb into the machine? You may want to change it up and try the other way. 

That is just a weird thing with the cams I guess. Mine works like a charm some days and the next I want to hit it with a baseball bat. Sometimes you get the skipping too because the entire design did not load in the machine so double check your stone count readout on the cams. 

The only other thing I can think of is your gun nozzle is clogged. Have you tried removing it and cleaning it out. That causes it to think it has already picked up a stone. That can happen in the middle of a design too.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I got it figured out....or should I say tech support called and told me what to do, lol. It was the gun nozzle that was dirty. It had a small chip of rhinestone stuck in it. Well at least I know what to look for next time. 

I sure wish they had a better manual about how to properly clean the machine and a timeline for doing certain things. That sure would help!!!

Thanks for responding though, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I know. I started taking notes. The thing I hate is they take a few hours to return your call, which is not good if you have a deadline to meet


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

It really sounds like the gun Nozzle - If you take the nozzle off (the nozzle that picks the stone up) and then clear - Unfold a small paper clip and then clear the inside with it - it should be fine. you can always test it - Run the machine and tap and the hopper to make sure that you don't have a stone for it to pickup - if the machine acts like it picked up a stone then you have a clog in the line and it thinks that clog is a stone.
Hope this helps.

Scott


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

RhinestoneFetish said:


> I know. I started taking notes. The thing I hate is they take a few hours to return your call, which is not good if you have a deadline to meet


I know, they are super friendly and helpful, but it just takes forever to hear back from them. I lost the whole morning waiting to hear back from them. That's a lot of transfers that I could have had done (which is one reason I'm still up after midnight working on transfers). This problem happened yesterday evening after hours, so I lost that time as well.

But thank goodness it was a simple solution!!!


----------

